# Docks now in the river



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

May3rd. Last Friday my wife and I got our fishing license at our local mom & pop bait shop. Then on Saturday I checked out Schmidt’s ramp, they now have the small dock in the river. Later that day I called Riverside ramp the guy told me they have their dock in as well.

On the Kentucky side of the river Constance Marina just got their dock in place. Those are the ramps I normally use to get to my different fishing spots. When the river is below 28ft. I might go out of the Public landing.
Hopefully when the rain and wind calm down then I can try the river. Till then I will have to fish some small local lakes. Tight lines to all who wet a line. 
​


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Norm: It looks like we are heading to 47 feet next week.
That will curtail any thoughts of fishing the Ohio for awhile.


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

BMustang said:


> Norm: It looks like we are heading to 47 feet next week.
> That will curtail any thoughts of fishing the Ohio for awhile.


Yes , it's going to be a mess this week. Just in time for the crappie spawn. We had 2-1/2" rain here yesterday.


----------

